# issue with bi-fold door and our laundry closet



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

aimless07 said:


> I hope this is the correct part of the forum to post this problem!
> 
> When we bought our new house we thought our front load washer/dryer set would fit into the laundry closet, but they stick out too much so the bi-fold doors won't shut properly. I guessed the solution to fixing it would be to unscrew the track and move it on the frame a few inches. My husband is afraid we will damage the frame (he isn't so handy!) so he has put it on hold. Our washer and dryer is visible to the world and the doors are hanging out in our garage!. We are having a Christmas party and I want this issue to be fixed before then.
> 
> Also, my washer vibrates REALLY badly in the spin cycle. It's a front loader and is on a pedestal. Oh it makes a lot of noise. Does anyone have a solution for making it not so noisy anymore!!!


Well the bi-fold door still need some clearance at the end and the center where they piviot, so you will have to look at it and may have to experiment to see if it will clear your washer. I was recently look at this for a couple projects that may come close to the doors, and they needed more cleareance at the piviot points than I expected. Buy some wood putty that matches the wood trim, and do your best to line up the doors correctly the first time, fill in the holes with the putty as necessary.

You washer should not vibrate a lot. There are a number of things that can be wrong that are fixable, some are harder to fix. I ended up getting a new washer because my old one was shaking around so badly. First thing to try is most washers are self leveling if you lift them forward off the there back feet and set them back down while the front feet stay on the ground. Use care if doing this while it is on a base.

Jamie


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

aimless07 said:


> Also, my washer vibrates REALLY badly in the spin cycle. It's a front loader and is on a pedestal. Oh it makes a lot of noise. Does anyone have a solution for making it not so noisy anymore!!!


Not sure about the noise, but i have a front loader that is very close to be completely level and sits on a 2 foot platform i built out of 2x6s and 3/4 plywood and when it hits the spin cycle it starts to jiggle and dance a little.

They sell rubber "feet" and mattes which are suppose to stop this (or cut down and dampen), _but_ leveling the washer; front to back, side to side is important. 
If you do not have one, you can pick up a 2 foot level from a local hardware store for less then 20 dollars (or barrow from a nabore). The washer should have little feet on each corner which can be raised and lowered to get it nice and level.

_


----------



## kevin211mvd (Nov 9, 2008)

How for does the front of your washer and dryer stick out into the door jamb? Also is your washer brand new? The noise could be because the bar is still in the back of it. It happend to me with the crazy shaking.


----------



## aimless07 (Oct 26, 2008)

it doesn't stick out very far at all. just far enough that the bi-fold doors won't shut completely. the other problem is that the washer vibrated so badly to a point where it was bumping up against the metal piece at the bottom at the door jam and bent it forward so we have to figure out how to bend it back.

our washer and dryer is about 2 years old.


----------

